# أحتاج شرح عن Mitsubishi PLC



## eng.walaa (4 مايو 2007)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني أحتاج منكم شرح عن Mitsubishi PLC
وياريت يكون بالعربي ان وجد 

وبارك الله فيكم مقدماً​


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (5 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يوجد في هذا الرابط شرح عن mitsubishi ولكن باللغة الانجليزية وانشالله تستفيد منه:1:


http://www.mrplc.com/kb/index.php?page=index_v2&id=35&c=23

اخوك الخواجا


----------



## eng.walaa (7 مايو 2007)

اسامة الخواجا قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يوجد في هذا الرابط شرح عن mitsubishi ولكن باللغة الانجليزية وانشالله تستفيد منه:1:
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك أخي الخواجا 
يا أحلى أسامة وأحلى خواجا


----------

